# Help me please



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After deciding yesterday that after specing everything we would like on a Mini it would be a daft price for a second car we are back to square one :? What we need is something that doesn't cost the earth to run. Bearing in mind it sits on the road outside the house and has to be very reliable older cars are out. Looking at supermini size so Swift,Yaris,Fiesta size.Help us please.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

what about a fiat 500??

joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might be worth a look ta :wink:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

weve got a peugeot 207 1.4 does everything required,looks good,plenty space inside and like the 206 should be easy to sell later on


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Andy, the Suzuki Swift would be near the top of my list. It looks good (IMO), drives well and is a highly rated car. It's also probably going to cost less than half the price of a Mini and should be considerably more reliable.

Have a look at this review of the Suzuki Swift Sport by JC:

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/tol/li ... 664487.ece

The Fiat 500 looks like a nice car, however, the major drawback for me would be is that it's a Fiat. I've heard far too many horror stories of the poor reliability of Fiat cars.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Fiats are no less reliable than most. It's the dealers who let them down.

The 500 will be near as damn it, the cost of a Mini in anycase.

What's wrong with your Aygo?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

FinFerNan said:


> Fiats are no less reliable than most.


That's certainly not what I've heard from people I know who have, or have owned, a Fiat. Maybe the very newest ones are better?



FinFerNan said:


> It's the dealers who let them down.


Exactly the same thing could be said about Audi dealers!



FinFerNan said:


> The 500 will be near as damn it, the cost of a Mini in anycase.


Suzuki Swift it is then! LOL


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

*F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*ony

Or

*F*ound *I*n *A* *T*ip


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Fiats are no less reliable than most.
> ...


We all have different views and experiences. I base my comments on my ownership of 3 Fiats over the years.

Minimal problems with the car or the service - Carstin's in Balsall Common is a *great* dealer though. I just wish they sold "nicer" cars.

As for Audi dealers being as reliable - that's another story. I had an Audi horror story with my previous TT. Carstins would wipe the floor with that lot.

Re the Swift - It would be on my list alongside the Grande Punto, Colt CRZ and the Mazda 2


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If a new one is too expensive buy a used one instead - you give the persona of being wise with your money (e.g. quidco, discount codes etc), so hemorrhaging your money on something like a brand new Fiat 500, Swift or Fiesta etc is just plain lunacy. I've done the sums and unless you plan on keeping the car until it dies, a Mini is the most financially sound supermini on the market.

As I have previously said, it's not how much the car costs (if you can afford it), it's what the value will be at the end of the period you wish to keep it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Fiats are no less reliable than most. It's the dealers who let them down.
> 
> The 500 will be near as damn it, the cost of a Mini in anycase.
> 
> What's wrong with your Aygo?


Its just a bit too lightweight ,moves a lot in the breeze plus we use it more than we thought so we are looking for something slightly nicer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> If a new one is too expensive buy a used one instead - you give the persona of being wise with your money (e.g. quidco, discount codes etc), so hemorrhaging your money on something like a brand new Fiat 500, Swift or Fiesta etc is just plain lunacy. I've done the sums and unless you plan on keeping the car until it dies, a Mini is the most financially sound supermini on the market.
> 
> As I have previously said, it's not how much the car costs (if you can afford it), it's what the value will be at the end of the period you wish to keep it.


I know what you mean ,I have had the same argument with people at work with me arguing from your point of view. I have had a look on Drivethedeal.com and there are some massive discounts about.At the end of the day we do about 6000 miles a year in it so we thought the mini was overkill but come TT replacement time the cooper S will get another look. The post by Wondermikie made me think, the cooper was Â£13k and with options was nearing Â£18k the options list definitely is moreish. :?


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

If i were you id personally go for a swift sport.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

From a residual value point of view, Kev is right of course.

But it sounds to me like you are in that quandry we all get into. You can afford the "better" car BUT do you really need it.

I guess only you can answer that one. 

However, going with his [Kevins] logic and your need for a reliable "nicer" car. There must be 100's of nice lightly used Minis about, or how about a Polo GTI? You should be able to find an as new model and let someone else take the initial hit.


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Corsa sxi mate bought my ex wife one, nippy and it never let us down in two years [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

oops thats twice i said that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Fiesta ST or the diesel one STD.

O and one of those dogbots things.


----------



## rico (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey,
What about an old shape fabia vrs? They are v economical, surprisingly potent with a remap and hold their value pretty well. German build quality as well.

Not sure how much they fetch now, but id imagine a year old example would be 10k or less.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Minimal problems with the car or the service - Carstin's in Balsall Common is a *great* dealer though. I just wish they sold "nicer" car.


I bought my Scooby from Elliot at Carstins and the service was superb, the VAG stealers could learn a thing from dealers like this


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Minimal problems with the car or the service - Carstin's in Balsall Common is a *great* dealer though. I just wish they sold "nicer" car.
> ...


I seriously considered going Subaru because Carstins sell/service them. (I drive past the dealership on my way to and from work)

But it just wasn't for me. Waaaaaay to scary :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After thinking for a bit longer (and being told by the wife"if we can afford it why not?) I have dropped a couple of not so important options from the Mini. May go for White and Black instead of Black and White :roll: and hey presto Â£1k near enough vanishes from the asking price.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Fiat 500 is a small car. I couldn't sit behind the driver seat , in my position (185cm)

No boot, completly useless.
And i thought you want a car that's more usefull than a Aygo.

In that catogory i would choose for a Fiat Grande Punto (much more power and space )

Or a VW Polo. They are very complete these day's, and it will take another year at least when the new one arrives. So you can drive 2 year's in a well build german car, with a lot of space.
A polo with all the options, nice wheels and a nice engine (like on the pic below) is still cheaper than that silly Fiat 500.

In my opinion the 500 is a hype. They push the car thrue our throat. All marketing.
Every carmagazine and tvprogram say's "You must love this car"
Maybe i'm different, i don't like it as a car. I would like it 25 year's ago maybe.
If we all would be honest....and the 500 was introduced as the new Mazda 121. Would we all loved it? No we all act like sheeps. If the rest love it, i also must love it....

Peugeot 207 is very small in the back, and the build quality can't catch up with the both above.


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

I would definetly consider getting a new MINI One,there cheap to start with, look fantastic, drive relly well, and by adding things like just the pepper pack[just over a thousand quid], youve got a fantastic fun second car, for not tons of cash. 

Thats what my aunties been doing ever since the new MINI came out. 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> May go for White and Black


You dare! :roll: 

Whatever you do though make sure you tick the option for the Hi-Fi upgrade, 'cos the standard system is one of the poorest standard fit stereos in history! I wasn't going to until I compared the systems back2back at the dealer after the test drive.

Also tick the LSD box if you get a Cooper or Cooper S, it's a no brainer at such a paltry cost. It's BRILLIANT!


----------

